# Rena XP4



## mike.m (Aug 5, 2010)

hey guys i got 2 rena xp4 on different tanks, one of them leaks crazy amounts of water from the canister when i stop the flow to feed the fish.
leaks from power cord and in between the top and the bottom canister.
is it just the rubber seals gone or problem?
i bought the leaky xp4 from king ed 2012/02/01 havent used until the start of last month onward....


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

try adjust the hose direction, some time it will work.

Sent from my LT15a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dssv (Jan 1, 2012)

Troubleshooting Guide - RENA
I made sure i didn't have any tension on the hoses & a aquarium silicon on all the o-rings 
like this Lifegard Aquatics Lifegard Silicone Lubricant i put this all the orings on my filters


----------



## mike.m (Aug 5, 2010)

Thx for tips guys will head down to j Anna either buy replacement o ring kit or that silicone lubricant


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Lube the o-ring (on the quick connect) with silicone grease lubricant.
Yes, lube the quick connect. 
Water leaking from power cord means water is coming out of the quick connect and fill the lid with water.
I just use petroleum jelly (Vaseline).
Works for me.

Have a look at this.. (this is an eheim filter).

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-chat-9/leaking-xp3-help-23601/#post192522
That's how it looks like inside. 
If the quick connect is leaking, the lid will pretty soon fill with water and leak from the power cord.

Good luck


----------

